# Damp Rid



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been doing a little research on those moisture absorbing crystals.

There are a couple brand names that came up. Damp Rid, No Damp, and Dri Z Air.

The best reviews I have found are of Damp Rid. 

I have a Home Depot gift card that I intent to purchase some of those bags of Damp Rid closet hangers with, and as soon as the weather breaks (which, if you believe in Punxsutawney Phil... will not be for 6 more weeks!!!) I am gonna give em a shot in a tent, to see if the absorb moisture fast enough to keep a tent comfortable on those hot humid nights!

Just something for all of us tent campers to look forward to!


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I havent ever used damprid in the tent, but I think it would help at the very least, and may actually work well. They also have the DampRid Sachet Moisture Absorber which may work good too

I always use a ground tarp to help keep moisture out as well.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Did you end up purchasing these? Just wondering how that worked out?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have them purchased, but I have not had nice enough weather to try them out yet in a tent.

I am going to take a shower with one in my bathroom sometime soon to see how quickly it absorbs excess moisture!


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I was curious about those myself. I wondered if they work better for certain materials or if it even matters. For instance, a canvas tent seems to get really damp inside and takes alot to air out.

I've said it before but that is one of the things about camping that drives me nuts. The dampness. I hate the sheets and blankets feeling cold and like they were wet.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Was wondering if the Damp Rid helps with moisture or condisation. I used to keep a container in my pop up during storage. Now was wondering if I should grab one to use when camping in my tent. It will most likely be fairly hot and humid Labor Day weekend, so I guess it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------

